

Ubuntu Netbook Edition is considering shipping with Chrome instead of Firefox - stanleydrew
https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-maverick-une-app-selection

======
fendrak
This would be beautiful. I have an ASUS EEE 901, and Chrome runs far better on
it than Firefox ever could. It takes up less screen space, launches faster,
and runs faster. For running a full-featured web browser with constrained
resources, Chrome can't be beat.

------
drivebyacct
Good. Mozilla needs a kick in the balls to realize how much Firefox 4 really
needs to undo the reputation that Firefox 3.x has gotten.

